# Thinking of buying a tractor



## Thebody (Dec 10, 2007)

Any suggestions on what I may need.  I just want to do food plot maintenance for the most part except I will be establishing one plot for next year.  The area is already thinned and just needs to be broken up and have some small brush removed.  

My buddy is going to give me an old harrow and I want a box blade, bush hog and maybe a root rake (the pull behind type).  All this stuff I would buy over time, but I need the bush hog to clear some areas.  

What hp would I need to pull a lime spreader every now and then with about 2.5 - 3 tons lime and do the jobs I described.  

I am looking at used and don't want to spend a fortune.  Any body have any experience with Kubota?  I am looking at one of those nearby.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 10, 2007)

Kubota's are great tractors -but come in a WIDE variety of sizes.  Rule of thumb is that you need about 5hp for every foot of bush hog you are running.  If you want a 5' bush hog, then you need about a 25hp tractor - 30+ hp for a 6' hog, etc.   If you go much below that ratio, you won't be able to handle the tough stuff and you'll probably have trouble balancing the weight.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a mid 90's Kubota L 3300 and I love it.  If you can afford it, get a 4wd /front bucket loader. You won't regret it.


----------



## dixie (Dec 10, 2007)

yep, sooner or later doing plots, your going to need 4wheel drive


----------



## Hunter Blair (Dec 10, 2007)

the front end loader is amazing if you can afford it..... you may think you won't need it but you will use it very often if you have it.... and also, you may go a little bigger than you need.... yeah, a 30 hp tractor will handle a 6 ft. bushhog but if you hit some thick stuff, it may bog it down.... bigger is better.....


----------



## biggtz71 (Dec 10, 2007)

We have a mahindra 4500, its been a great tractor for the last 3 years with very little maintenance.  They are reasonably priced and as i said, we have really enjoyed ours. I have also had experience on newholland, deere, and old fords; the mahindra is as good or better than those.  I would consider one with a two stage clutch if you are gonna be in really thick stuff, it will make your life a lot easier. HP in the 30min-50max range sounds about right for what it sounds like you are doing.

biggtz71


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2007)

John Deere 5103. It will do everything you are talking about.


----------



## skinner (Dec 11, 2007)

I've bit the bullet and purchased a New Holland TC29 , 4 wheel drive with bucket about 7 years ago. The best money I ever spent. It's great for clearing new plots and maintaining old plots. This is rated 29 hp which works pretty good for what I do. I wouldn't get less than a 25hp tractor.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 11, 2007)

Love my big orange!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 11, 2007)

*Mahindra way to go!*

Mahindra is the way to go. Dealer in Cumming and Calhoun.

They also build all the compact JD tractors as well including the 5103.


----------



## COYOTE X (Dec 11, 2007)

My old  27.5 Hp. Kubota has been perfect, small enough to haul, big enough to do the job. A bucket loader will be great to have, if you get the chance. COYOTE X


----------



## GAGE (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 40 hp Blue one, TC40 DA,

go to the discussions at www.tractorbynet.com for all things tractor!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Dec 11, 2007)

We have three of them for sale!  Two Ford 4000 and on Massey Ferguson tractor!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 11, 2007)

A bucket on the front of a tractor is as handy as a pocket
on a shirt.
Diesel is the only way to go.
I am partial to 135's, 3 cylinder Perkins. Not much to go wrong, pretty easy to fix if something happens.
Good luck looking.


----------



## Thebody (Dec 11, 2007)

Went and looked at Massey Ferguson today.  They have no interest for 60 months. I did not want to spend a lot, but I looked at a 4x4 1532 (32 hp) with loader for $15080.  The 1529 was $17,+++, a little more $ for the transmission type(I think).  Any ideas on these?  I'm also shopping around for a good used one. 

The tractor will be for use on my own property and not commercial.     

Also, any suggestions on how to sale it as a family purchase and how it will benefit us as a family?


----------



## biggtz71 (Dec 11, 2007)

the mahindra 4500, which is 44 hp is only around $10,000.  When we bought ours it came with a bush-hog and discs.  We bought it from the calhoun dealer, they might have something like that currently, check them out before you spend $15,000.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought a Framtrac 270 by Long agriculture made by LG
27 hp 4wheel drive with 4ft scrap blade and bushhog it was @ $11k
has worked great for the last 3 years.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 11, 2007)

Thebody said:


> Went and looked at Massey Ferguson today.  They have no interest for 60 months. I did not want to spend a lot, but I looked at a 4x4 1532 (32 hp) with loader for $15080.




You could outfit to farm 300 acres for that much.


----------



## mike bell (Dec 11, 2007)

Im planning on buying one sometime next year after my truck is paid off.

What size do I need to run a hay baler and a hay rake? I also want to have a front end loader spike to pick up the hay bales and put them into a truck or on a trailor.

My dad has a MF 135 but its about to die and fall apart.  But I want me own tractor.  I hate barrowing his stuff.


----------



## Thebody (Dec 11, 2007)

redlevel said:


> You could outfit to farm 300 acres for that much.



Yeah, that's little steep for me right now. I entertained it for a minute though.  I either have to wait or buy a used one.  I'm leaning toward used


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 58 hp Kubota and wouldn't trade if for the world.  It has 4 w-d and a bucket.  Both features have made establishing new food plots much easier over the years.  We have had it for over 15 years and it has been very cost effective.  If you can afford the bucket and 4 w-d, you will never regret it.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 11, 2007)

if it was me try and get a 1720 ford tractor...its what we use, think its bout 35 hp and it is nice and small!!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 12, 2007)

feathersnantlers said:


> Mahindra is the way to go. Dealer in Cumming and Calhoun.
> 
> They also build all the compact JD tractors as well including the 5103.



My JD compact 4300 is has a Yanmar deisel engine.  Says so in the book.  31 hp/27 at pto.   Pulls 5 ft bush hog, 5 ft box blade, 5 foot harrow, 4 foot pto tiller.  

As everyone says get a front end loader, Endless uses.
and four wheel drive.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 12, 2007)

I've worked at a dealership. Go for the Kubota. Never have any warranty claims. Parts are readily available and come out of Suwanee. Dollar for dollar the quality is unmatched.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 12, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> if it was me try and get a 1720 ford tractor...its what we use, think its bout 35 hp and it is nice and small!!



28hp at the engine, 24 at the PTO.


----------



## Thebody (Dec 12, 2007)

Still shopping.  

I have looked at a Kubota, Massey Ferguson and a couple of John Deere's.  The JD's were used, had about 1400 hours and were 14 years old.  I don't want to get a bad one, but the new price is a little harsh.  I'm taking all the advice and looking for a 4x4 with a loader.  I did find a 2 wheel drive with a loader, but don't know how it would handle the front end weight.

Any good used tractor dealerships close to Atl?


----------



## redlevel (Dec 12, 2007)

You can spend a lot or you can spend not so much and still get good food plots.  A tractor with 4wd and a loader will cost you at least twice and probably three times as much as a 2wd tractor without a loader.  There is no denying that a loader is very handy.  Do you just have to have one for food plots?  Absolutely not.  I'll probably catch some flak from the weekenders here, but 4wd would be low on my list of priorities for a food plot tractor.  I have been using tractors on the farm and in the woods for 45 years now.  For the average user, 4wd isn't worth what it costs.  I have had 4wd and 2wd tractors.  There are some advantages with 4wd.   A disadvantage is that it is something else to go wrong.  Remember Murphy.

Have you looked in the Market Bulletin?  I have found some real bargains there.
http://www.agr.state.ga.us/mbads/Ads.aspx?CategoryID=435

I have probably bought and sold/traded fifty tractors over the years.  Off hand I can only remember five I bought brand new.  The others ranged anywhere from 85 hours to several thousand hours.  I only got burned once, and I knew better that time.  My brother influenced me to buy an old DOT tractor that was worn out.  I would say your chances of getting burned are much less than if you were buying an older car or pickup.  

You should be able to buy a good, fairly late model 40-50 hp AG Utility for around $10K.  I sold a NH 3930, an excellent tractor with 1000 hours, for $10K this summer.  That tractor should literally last someone a lifetime.  If he takes care of it, keeps it sheltered etc., he should get close to that amount in five or six years.  I wish I had it back.

You can buy a good older tractor, one built in the seventies, for $5K to $8K.  By the way, some of the best tractors ever built were built during that period.

If you get a new tractor, you can get more tractor for less money by going the Ag Utility route rather than a CUT.  The CUTs are consumer oriented and have features that cost, like hydro transmissions, etc.  Ag Utilities tend to be basic, spartan tractors.  Look at the older Ford and NH "10-series" tractors.  They are good examples of this.

Tractor I sold for $10K earlier this year.






Tractor like this should go for $3500-$5500


----------



## Thebody (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks redlevel,

That sounds like good sound advice.  I am going to keep looking and test some things out.  Eventually I will come across a deal that's right for me.  The web site you provided is very helpful also.  

That's about what I want to limit myself to, $10,000.


----------



## Hardwood man (Dec 13, 2007)

I purchased a Yanmar YM2000 about 3 years ago and have had no problems with it yet. Got a package deal for around 6500. Couldn't beat it anywhere else.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 13, 2007)

*Nothing like a bunch of optimists*

who think the drought will end shortly, and they'll soon have something to cut and plant.


----------



## DoeMaster (Dec 13, 2007)

In my opinion, if you're just looking for a good tractor to use on your hunting property and don't want to spend a lot of money......you can't beat an older model Ford.  I bought a reconditioned Ford 2000 diesel (40hp) from Gary & Rudy Brown in Warner Robins, GA.  I paid $6500.  It's not 4-wheel drive and does not have a front bucket.  It works GREAT!!  Replacement parts are cheap and can be easily found.  I had a voltage regulator go bad and went to my local NAPA store and got one for $20.  My friend with a newer model New Holland paid over $200 for a new voltage regulator and had to wait 3 weeks for one to be shipped from overseas to the dealer he bought the tractor from.  The Browns always have a few tractors reconditioned and ready to go.  If they don't have the model you're looking for......they'll find one and recondition it for you.  They are located just off I-75 at exit 146.  Their phone number is (478) 956-3169.  I've owned mine for over 7 years and love it.  The Brown brothers stick behind the tractors that they recondition and sell.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought my mid 90's Kubota L-3300 from a guy here in Hinesville- Jim Woodard, He sold me a package deal : new 16'  D & E trailer,  a new Howse  5' bush hog, 5 foot set of disks and the Tractor for $9000. This was about 4 or 5 years ago.  Right now,  I think he has a couple of L-2900's and an M-5400. If you want me to check on them for you and get more info, shoot me a PM.  He al;so has a couple of MF 251-S tractors. He still has the trailers and implements too.   

 I would not want a bucket w/o 4wd. It helps to have the front wheels pulling  especially when your are trying to dig into a dirt pile etc.  If you are going to do food plots the bucket is especially great for opening up new spots .... If your are planting in established areas then you may not need it.  The bucket is an excellent brush guard for the front end of your machine.   I have opened up spots that you would not believe just by "feeling" my way through with the bucket- I bump a stump or log and I can just go around it or push it out of the way without having to get off the tractor or taking a chance on damaging my mower. If I  come to an obstacle like a ditch or rut  I can just push a little grade on it and then go right on across. Small trees that may be too big for my mower are easily pushed up  and out to the way.

Mine and Doemaster's rigs planting this summer in Johson Co.


----------



## antlermax (Dec 13, 2007)

*What You need to get r done!*

I have a L3400 kubota with a front end loader and its 4wd. I have recently installed a warn winch to the front brush guard. The tractor is very powerful. I use a 5 and 6 foot bush hog then I either plow with a 24 disc cut away harrow or a 6 tooth all purpose plow. Rototillers are good, but not with rocks. You will also need a 3 point spreader and a heavy duty drag. I got my kubota at Palmer Equipmet in washington Ga. When I get ready to trade in I will use them again. They gave me a great deal no one else could do.  I'm looking for a 6 foot grain drill. Anyone have one for sale????


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Dec 17, 2007)

we have 3 john deeres.
1-John deer 4430-155 hp
2-jd 2950-90hp
3-jd 5310-55 hp

the 5310 is perfect for what you are wanting,a simple massey furgeson 135 is plenty though.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 19, 2007)

Thebody, did you ever get a tractor?  Did you get my PM?

I was by Macon Ford Tractor (actually in Byron) today and they have a yard full of used tractors.  I saw a couple of Ford 3000, an 8N that looked fair, a pretty sharp looking old MF 35 (gas burner, though), a Ford 4000, and a pretty nice looking Allis Chalmers 5040.  There were several others, but I don't remember specifically what.

They had a yard full of new Farmtrac tractors, too.  I have bought tractors in late December several times.  They seem eager to get them off the lot before the New Year.

The guy I deal with there is Clay Ellerbee.  Cell number is 319-4850.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a look at the GON, they have a dealer in there that advertises everything you need including a trailer as a complete package for food plots. If all your doing is food plots, thats a good buy. Check it out.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 14, 2008)

Red, where in Byron are they actually located?



redlevel said:


> Thebody, did you ever get a tractor?  Did you get my PM?
> 
> I was by Macon Ford Tractor (actually in Byron) today and they have a yard full of used tractors.  I saw a couple of Ford 3000, an 8N that looked fair, a pretty sharp looking old MF 35 (gas burner, though), a Ford 4000, and a pretty nice looking Allis Chalmers 5040.  There were several others, but I don't remember specifically what.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2008)

whatever you decide to get , DO NOT get it from Dacula Equipment , the John Deere sales center in Dacula , Ga .....

They have the worst repair center in the state .....


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a 79 Ford 3600 and love it.  I have ran it through the ringer and it has held up nicely.  It has downdraft which I like because it really helps cutting new land by putting downward pressure on the harrow.  Never had any problems bushhogging, plowing 3 acres, or any other common farming choir.  

One thing to note, the bigger tractors are heavy and rough to haul to the club.  I used to haul mine behind a F-150 supercrew with a 10,000 pound towing capacity and I think even then I was overloaded.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 14, 2008)

My club just bought John Deere 5425 (81 HP) with the Cab.  They are going to deliver it on Saturday.  I'm excited.


----------

